# Settings to use on Galaxy cm-140 (manual measurements)



## lexx2004 (Jun 5, 2007)

I just bought a galaxy cm-140 and I'll be taking manual measurements as I do not have REW or access to a laptop. I've noticed on some to the posts that individuals are advised to use the "fast" setting. Is that the case only if you're using REW? The general setting for measurements is usually "c weighting" and "slow" (at least with my analog RS meter, those were the settings). 

Also, does REW provide users with what a frequency response should look like for a given crossover frequency setting? If so, can someone provide me with the responses for the following crossover settings..90 hz, 60 hz, 50 hz, and 40 hz. I'll need those for HT and music. Thanks for the help.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The general setting for measurements is usually "c weighting" and "slow"


And those are the correct settings to use with the Galaxy also.



> If so, can someone provide me with the responses for the following crossover settings..90 hz, 60 hz, 50 hz, and 40 hz. I'll need those for HT and music. Thanks for the help.


I can certainly do that, but it would be far easier and more useful to you to download REW and play with it yourself. You don't need to do response checks (or anything else) to simply look at the crossover targets. That way you can vary the filter slopes etc...

brucek


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

The Galaxy uses a *MONO* mini jack socket instead of the phono (RCA) socket used on the RS meter. 

Your PC doesn't need to be near the sub to run REW tests. Just use cheap, very long phono cables. Musical instrument shops sell long phono cables at very reasonable prices. I use two cables of 10 meters or 30 feet each. One from the SPL meter to my USB soundcard and the other from the soundcard to my stereo preamp. (no AVR)

Be very careful about setting calibration levels manually on your AVR or stereo preamp when using REW. I have to run backwards and forwards to set meter calibration levels on my stereo preamp volume control. Arranging the SPL meter at the listening position on a tripod so the display can be easily read helps. The meter has a tripod socket on the back just like the RS meter. I use a pan and tilt head to make adjustment simple. I have even used a small telescope to read the SPL meter from my PC when calibrating REW in poor light.


----------



## lexx2004 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply guys.


----------

